# 415D Wire Wheel



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

drspec said:


> Does anyone own or use the 415D Wire Wheel by Associated Electric Products, Inc. ?
> 
> How does it hold up? How well does it work? Is it worth the $150?
> 
> ...


It is the best thing I have used. holds up great wire always comes out flat and smooth.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone else want to weigh in?

Would be used for small remodels and service work.


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been using it for over two years doing service and remodel work and can't imagine working without it at this point. I primarily work alone and it makes most pulls a one man job.

Feeds like butter, and cheaper than a helper. Best praise I can give it is, if I lost it tomorrow, I would order another immediately.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

I have my grandpas that he bought in early 90s. I bought a 2nd one for me. I keep 14-2 and 14-3 on one and 12-2 and 12-3 on the other. I also have the larger one they offer for 10-3 it also works for mc cable and flex. The larger one is heavy so i made a base with wheels to drag it around. All are great products. Worth every penny.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

What happens when they get near empty and light. Still no problem?


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

Glad to hear the positive comments, I ordered one and it just got here Saturday so I haven't had a chance to try it. Looks pretty durable.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

daveEM said:


> What happens when they get near empty and light. Still no problem?


Once in a while it will catch and tip over. But that is usually caused by the angle that you pull from.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I just ordered the 415D. Should be here in about a week.

If I like it, I'll be ordering a few more.

I'll post a review after I receive it and use it a few times.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

received the wire wheel today. I have to say it's pretty solidly built. Loaded it with 14/2 and 12/2. Pretty good amount of weight.

Can't wait to use it and see if it works as well as I think it will.


----------



## dthurmond (Feb 7, 2011)

drspec said:


> received the wire wheel today. I have to say it's pretty solidly built. Loaded it with 14/2 and 12/2. Pretty good amount of weight.
> 
> Can't wait to use it and see if it works as well as I think it will.


looks nice. How much does it hold ? Could you load it from a 1000' feet spool ? Thanks.


----------



## forsaledun (Nov 15, 2012)

I've used mine a few times now, I really like it. I'll probably order another one. Maybe the 64c so I can put some #10 or mc on it too.


----------



## Granite spark (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a question I just received my wire wheel 415D and it only has foam phone in one of the sides of the dispenser are both sides supposed to have phone for both rolls?


----------



## Granite spark (Oct 16, 2021)

Foam* Auto correct was changing it to phone


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow…Drspec. I haven’t thought about that guy in years. Hope he’s doing good, he was fun to have around.

The only thing i really like about all these zombie threads is that you see all the posts from the ghosts of ET past.


----------

